# Okaloosa Island pier - nice king



## Nicevilleski

This pic was posted on the pier website.....http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------



## surfstryker

Wow, thats a smoker.


----------



## troutslayer31

that's ms pat's 43 pounder. congrats ms pat:clap


----------



## collinscraft2

Thats huge, I only dream about a fish that size!!


----------



## John B.

Ms. Pat will be making mackerel salad for the next 3 weeks!!!

nice king Ms. Pat!!!:bowdown


----------



## stvtackett

this one is better..


----------



## Tyler Massey

Ms. Pat has got to be the coolest g-ma ever!!!! 

She has a cold Bush to celebrate!!


----------



## stvtackett

ya gotta love the combo also, rolllllllllll tide roll..


----------



## kingling

ms pat is awesome 

and like john said she will be busy making mack salad for a while 

i think they said that fish was caught on 27 sevenstrand with a #2[4x] hook


----------



## Redfish

Ms Pat Is one class act lady,:bowdown She's already dropped some dip by the Store,!! Thanks Ms Pat!!!


----------



## Dylan

Ms. Pat! You are the best! Way to go..Now that you beat my record for the year you can stop embarrassing me..Just like you did the other morning in the rain..Like Ty said Mack Salad for weeks!


----------

